# I'm baaaccckkkk.... with more pics! LOL



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been getting/uploading pics and vids of Bailey today, I have sooo many adorable pictures! He got 2 new toys last night, I can't stop!!!

Here are a few of my FAVORITE pics, I am currently uploading the last video for the day onto my YouTube account... please check them out if you want a good laugh! His 2 vid's of him playing with his paws are to die for!!! 

I appologise for the big pics... I don't know how to make them smaller....


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww he is just sooo cute, love the pic 4th from the bottom.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, he was being a goofball! LOL


----------



## Chiforus (Oct 14, 2008)

What a doll! How old is he now and what does he weigh? He's precious.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG he is just too darn cute


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

OMGosh!!! Too cute! There should have been a cuteness warning on this!! He's darling.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Can you tell I am a proud mommy? lol

He is almost 7 weeks and I think that he is close to 2 pounds by now... he has grown quite a bit in the last week. His harness is fitting better, I will upload those pics tomorrow. He HATES it, but its soooo cute! lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am a Bailey fan. He is just to cute.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Zoey's Mom, I am quite the fan of your beautiful lil one too! 

Just curious, anyone check out his video's? I am SO in love with the 2 of him playing with his paws! He looks just like an infant playing with their hands! Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes, I just watched them! Too cute! Bailey is just the cutest, sweetest little guy ever


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehehe Check out my ADORABLE siggy!!!


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

He is just darling! Looks like his ears will be standing any day now.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

I just saw Bailey in your siggy over in the chi chat section and was so taken by his cuteness that I headed right over here to see if you had put up piccies and yay! What great pics, he is just so precious, what a squishable little face!!! Really a doll!


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hehe he looks so little and rollie pollie! So cute 

I wanted to add, I just watched the youtube videos of him playing with his paws, those are ADORABLE!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Just watched him on you tube, OMG I just LOVE Bailey! What a sweet wee puppy! U must be such a proud mommy.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww Bailey Your mommy is mad with pics. 

I'm at work so I can't watch the vid now but I'm so looking farrowed on seeing Bailey playing with his paws.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

You guys make me blush, thanks for all the lovely comments! I appreciate it. 

Bailey is my baby, I just love him more then I can begin to express! He has been the perfect dog, I couldn't ask for better!


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

he's just so cute.
i saw those lufadogs in the christmas section at petsmart. i wanted to get one for sophie! super cute. i love seeing puppy pictures.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw, what a cutie! I want to cuddle him and kiss his little tummy.


----------



## Sophie'smomma (Oct 21, 2008)

OMG!!! So cute. I just love his dark color.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

ok..so Iv _just_ about got the funds to get to the USA..then to find him and podge his tummy LOL.. 

hes too cute that vid playing with his paws is adorable, I never get bored of his chuchy face!!, lurrvee himm!! xx


----------

